# Brother Bob's 20 point



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Too bad it lost the other side.By the size of the hole in its head it looked like it was torn from socket.
Brother Bob shot this one on the 20th.It came out of a flock of 4 bucks. Is that my Buffaloe gun or is it his 20 gage buffaloe gun?








10 points on one side








This is Brother Dan He is the bloodthirsty one.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

AWESOME DEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lucky Him!!!!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Now you guys need to find that shed! That would be a heck of a buck with both sides.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i shot his twin!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Wayne county.We believe it is one of 2 deer that we saw locked in battle in early November.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

I would be searching feverishly for that other side. I would love to see that buck with his rack intact, what a stud. I think somefolks would probably want to change their vote for buck of the year if he were whole.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That had to be a massive size buick when he had both sides. Still quite an impressive deer.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I always wondered about doing a side mount like a fish and have just half the rack showing, like a broad side mount.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Papascott said:


> I always wondered about doing a side mount like a fish and have just half the rack showing, like a broad side mount.


To talk about it, it doesn't sound like something I would want. But Gander Mt in Niles has one and it's not a bad looking mount.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

what a stud ron! congrats to the lucky guy. 

Ill make a deal with you, ill trade you a walleye trip on lake erie next year- either cleveland or geneva (your choice) for a season on that piece of land


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Interesting offer George.But the land is not mine to offer.I am a guest on the land myself.Word is the local poacher has been in jail for last 3 years so the deer are making a tremendous comeback.


----------

